# Black Piranha Feeding



## BATISTA (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi All,

I was just wondering what everyone feeds their black Piranhas?

We have had ours 2days and now it is safe to say he can be settled and now fed,
his previous diet was earthworms,feeder fish and the odd pinkie, probably not the best diet, as im not sure the feeder fish would have been quarantined etc.

However we would like to start him off on the best range of food now, should it be uncooked beef, prawns etc,

I would just like to see what the 'proven' food is?

Thank you for the help !!! :no1:


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

I used to feed my Rhom a combintaion of the following :-

Earthworms
Frozen lancefish
Mackeral and trout fillet * If you try it, use it sparingly!!!
Prawns
Frozen mussel *Never that much interest in this.
Small pieces of cooked chicken and beef 
Whitebait

Personally I don't think feeder fish are a good idea. You risk disease, it's not cost effective and it's unethical in my opinion if your fish will take dead food. I know theres always one person who'll jump in and say "What do you think they eat in the wild blah, blah, blah..." but it's unnecessary if you know what you're doing with piranha.

If you can get him to take several different foods during a feeding then thats good. Always mix it up as much as you can. Mackeral and trout can be a bit oily especially the former so take it easy with them or your water will suffer.


----------



## BATISTA (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks,

Do you reccommend feeding coked meat or is raw ok?


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

BATISTA said:


> Thanks,
> 
> Do you reccommend feeding coked meat or is raw ok?


I don't really think there is any real difference. In all honesty I just used to take a bit of the roast, chop it up and feed it. I don't keep it now, it lives with a friend, but I do own other very big meat eaters like Cichla and they're really not too fussy. They were eating uncooked venison liver the other night!


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

I know as far as mammals are concerned, raw meat has more benefit in terms of vitamins..as long as you use meat from a safe source you don't have to worry about parasites..

I don't know if this applies to piranha's but I would assume so?


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Darbz said:


> I know as far as mammals are concerned, raw meat has more benefit in terms of vitamins..as long as you use meat from a safe source you don't have to worry about parasites..
> 
> I don't know if this applies to piranha's but I would assume so?


 
Dunno, I would have thought so though. The reason I said to mix different foods up was to ensure a varied diet etc. I think we need "expert opinion". Maybe Graylord could help? He knows everything there is to know about fish and fishkeeping.

Graylord... Any pearls of wisdon you'd care to share with us? Can you provide the nutritional breakdown of all of the foods listed above in cooked and raw form?


----------



## TUBBS (Mar 16, 2009)

cooking meat does denature many vitamins and will remove the fats and oils (the energy source you want fish to utilise as theres no ammonia) but mammalian meat is too energy dense for aquatic predators who will get fat and i do believe there is liver damage from all the excess protein being brokendown into energy

try things more like the fish listed above like leaner fish like whitebait (Lancefish) etc plus once/twice weekly feeds of trout and/or mackeral due to the high amount of oils and fats that will cause fat fish if u use it too much

prawns etc are good foods, and it may even take small signal crayfish if u want to get a licence (free) and have a local place to trap them


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

MJ75 said:


> Dunno, I would have thought so though. The reason I said to mix different foods up was to ensure a varied diet etc. I think we need "expert opinion". Maybe Graylord could help? He knows everything there is to know about fish and fishkeeping.
> 
> Graylord... Any pearls of wisdon you'd care to share with us? Can you provide the nutritional breakdown of all of the foods listed above in cooked and raw form?


Not really but i do know that feeding mammalian food will eventually lead to fatty degeneration of the liver .

I`ve really got under your skin haven`t i?


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

Re the original question ,whatever you feed i don`t think it will be much .

They are so sedentary that regular feeds aren`t necessary in my opinion.

I had a young one once that ate twice in a year yet lost no weight whatsoever.

Went back to Wharf as fat as i`d bought it .


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

TUBBS said:


> cooking meat does denature many vitamins and will remove the fats and oils (the energy source you want fish to utilise as theres no ammonia) but mammalian meat is too energy dense for aquatic predators who will get fat and i do believe there is liver damage from all the excess protein being brokendown into energy
> 
> try things more like the fish listed above like leaner fish like whitebait (Lancefish) etc plus once/twice weekly feeds of trout and/or mackeral due to the high amount of oils and fats that will cause fat fish if u use it too much
> prawns etc are good foods, and it may even take small signal crayfish if u want to get a licence (free) and have a local place to trap them


Good well informed answer :2thumb:

Not too much lance fish though as its thiamene positive ,tho` i`m guessing you know that : victory:


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Graylord said:


> Not really but i do know that feeding mammalian food will eventually lead to fatty degeneration of the liver .
> 
> I`ve really got under your skin haven`t i?


Nah, you amuse me loads. Been to busy to get out fishing lately, and even if I had the time it's too dark on school nights. So I'm stuck casting at rank stockies. They take the bait every time.....

I did think you were a complete imbicile at first, now I realise you're a troll, posting such shocking advice to get a rise... haha. I had a quick squint through your threads, and reckon I know were things all went wrong......  You should join the Monsterfishkeepers forum, you'd enjoy it there. 

Feeding a young Rhom twice a year!!! You do realise people may actualy think you're being serious.... Shame on you! :2thumb:


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

MJ75 said:


> and even if I had the time it's too dark on school nights.


So you fish when its pouring it down but you wont try fishing in the dark, i expected better from you mate :lol2:


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

dan51 said:


> So you fish when its pouring it down but you wont try fishing in the dark, i expected better from you mate :lol2:


Haha, have you seen my Everglades pics?

You cannae fly fish in the pitch black mate!


----------



## dan51 (Sep 26, 2008)

MJ75 said:


> Haha, have you seen my Everglades pics?
> 
> You cannae fly fish in the pitch black mate!


lol i havent but your right on the pitch black stuff, i gave it a bash and a flying hook rushing past in darkness is a bad combination :lol2:


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

TUBBS said:


> cooking meat does denature many vitamins and will remove the fats and oils (the energy source you want fish to utilise as theres no ammonia) but mammalian meat is too energy dense for aquatic predators who will get fat and i do believe there is liver damage from all the excess protein being brokendown into energy
> 
> try things more like the fish listed above like leaner fish like whitebait (Lancefish) etc plus once/twice weekly feeds of trout and/or mackeral due to the high amount of oils and fats that will cause fat fish if u use it too much
> 
> prawns etc are good foods, and it may even take small signal crayfish if u want to get a licence (free) and have a local place to trap them


Does it not depend on the type of mammalian meat though? Fatty meat should be avoided obviously, but what about lean, low calorie food, after all, piranha species are known to feed on fledgling water birds etc so if it's part of a varied diet I can't see a real problem.


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

dan51 said:


> lol i havent but your right on the pitch black stuff, i gave it a bash and a flying hook rushing past in darkness is a bad combination :lol2:


I bet that was on a bank to? Wading in bad light ain't the worlds greatest idea either.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

MJ75 said:


> Nah, you amuse me loads. Been to busy to get out fishing lately, and even if I had the time it's too dark on school nights. So I'm stuck casting at rank stockies. They take the bait every time.....
> 
> I did think you were a complete imbicile at first, now I realise you're a troll, posting such shocking advice to get a rise... haha. I had a quick squint through your threads, and reckon I know were things all went wrong......  You should join the Monsterfishkeepers forum, you'd enjoy it there.
> 
> Feeding a young Rhom twice a year!!! You do realise people may actualy think you're being serious.... Shame on you! :2thumb:


Not my choice the fishes choice tried all sorts even live just wasn`t interested .
Had another at the same time that was a good eater so guess they are all different.
This imbicile by the way has in the past been invited to work at the Tropical Marine Centre the biggest marine fish wholesaler in the uk and Oasis aquarium the best shop in the north west ,must have been because i know nowt eh?


----------



## TUBBS (Mar 16, 2009)

MJ75 said:


> Does it not depend on the type of mammalian meat though? Fatty meat should be avoided obviously, but what about lean, low calorie food, after all, piranha species are known to feed on fledgling water birds etc so if it's part of a varied diet I can't see a real problem.


 not really as it's the protein thats the problem as it has alot more protein in it that fish/seafood (generic mollusc/crustacean etc no just marine) and it is that that i believe causes the liver problems, but the excess protein pollutes the water due to the excess ammonia thrown in, but lean would be better than pork etc

bit of non fatty bird meat would be good raw though like once a month or so as they'd probably come across chicks at some point in the year (like the egrets in them areas etc)


----------



## TUBBS (Mar 16, 2009)

Graylord said:


> Good well informed answer :2thumb:
> 
> Not too much lance fish though as its thiamene positive ,tho` i`m guessing you know that : victory:


did not know the thiamene bit but as part of a balanced diet it wouldn't be over the top though 

but thats, 2 years studying aquaculture not completely wasted, just not earning me as much money as it should have lol


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Graylord said:


> Not my choice the fishes choice tried all sorts even live just wasn`t interested .
> Had another at the same time that was a good eater so guess they are all different.


A young piranha eating only twice in one year and not losing any condition??? Mine would eat like a pig 3 times a week. Probably more if I tried it.



Graylord said:


> This imbicile by the way has in the past been invited to work at the Tropical Marine Centre the biggest marine fish wholesaler in the uk and Oasis aquarium the best shop in the north west ,must have been because i know nowt eh?


G. You've not worked in the trade? Thats not surprising. But you need to remember, each and every company needs a tea boy, hence the invite. TMC is a sight to behold though. It's like the kennedy space center x LFS... 

Best

P.S Pier is better than Oasis


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

TUBBS said:


> not really as it's the protein thats the problem as it has alot more protein in it that fish/seafood (generic mollusc/crustacean etc no just marine) and it is that that i believe causes the liver problems, but the excess protein pollutes the water due to the excess ammonia thrown in, but lean would be better than pork etc
> 
> bit of non fatty bird meat would be good raw though like once a month or so as they'd probably come across chicks at some point in the year (like the egrets in them areas etc)


Interesting. I believe they also eat lizards, but thats not a very practical diet here in the UK. So it would be interesting to know how much mammalian food poses a health risk. I've seen the videos of the egrets on Blue Planet I think it was. I think they were red bellies were'nt they?


----------



## TUBBS (Mar 16, 2009)

they would be but they would be in the same regions so would still have blacks there

a bit is fine but not often could feed reptile meat, all those excess baby tortoises need a good home lol


----------



## Bigfishguy69 (4 mo ago)

My Rhom about 12 inches going on 1 month not eating.
Ripped up a 6 in tinfoil barb ,may have eaten some of it , no interest in tilapia shrimp,maceration etc...
Lives with a 14 inch pleco too so far.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Bigfishguy69 said:


> My Rhom about 12 inches going on 1 month not eating.
> Ripped up a 6 in tinfoil barb ,may have eaten some of it , no interest in tilapia shrimp,maceration etc...
> Lives with a 14 inch pleco too so far.


That's really interesting, but you do realise you posted on a 13 year old thread, and those members who have posted haven't been active for ages


----------



## Bigfishguy69 (4 mo ago)

I'm new here. Didn't realize.
1st post...


----------

